# Bear Lake Ducks



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Has anyone hunted at Bear Lake? I am curious to know if there are any regulations against it. Any info or advice would help. Thanks


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

There's a NWR on the north end that freezes early in the season.


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

What about the lake itself?


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I've never hunted the lake itself but I'am sure theres no rules that say you can't.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

I think that bear lake its self is a state park. This is from the water fowl proc. 

State parks
Utah Admin. Code R657-9-32 and R651-614-4
Hunting any wildlife is prohibited within the boundaries of all state park areas, except those designated open to hunting by the Division of Parks and Recreation in Utah Admin. Code R651-614-4.
Hunting with shotguns or archery tackle in park areas designated open to hunting is prohibited within one-quarter mile of all park facilities, including buildings, camp or picnic sites, overlooks, golf courses, boat ramps and developed beaches.
In addition to the rules above, the Great Salt Lake Marina and posted areas adjacent to the marina are closed to hunting.
Waterfowl hunting, including the retrieval of downed birds, is also prohibited on all of Antelope Island except for the following areas:
100 yards beyond the existing shoreline • from the Fielding Garr ranch, proceeding around the north end of the island and then south to Elephant Head; and below the upland vegetation line of the • island from the Fielding Garr ranch, pro­ceeding around the south end of the island and then north to Elephant Head.

Might want to check that admin code.

Hunting any wildlife is prohibited within the boundaries of all state park areas, except those designated open to hunting by the Division of Parks and Recreation in Utah Admin. Code R651-614-4. As a matter of a fact Ill check it out. Ive always been wondering about that.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Ok I found it. Here is the admin code for hunting on state parks. 




Hunting of any wildlife is prohibited within the boundaries of all park areas except those designated open as follows:

(1)(a) Antelope Island State Park - By special permit only

(b) Antelope Island permits to hunt bison shall be available, distributed and utilized consistent with the following statutes and rules of the Division of Wildlife Resources to the same extent as if the bison were considered wildlife: (1) Utah Code Sections 23-13-2; 23-19-1, 23-19-5; 23-19-6, 23-19-9(11), 23-19-11 and 23-20-27; (2) Utah Administrative Code Sections R657-5-4, R657-5-8 through 12, R657-5-14 and 15, R657-5-24 and 25, R657-5-27 and 28, R657- 5-34, R657-5-37, R657-5-53, R657-5-62, and Rules R657-12, R657-23, R657-32, R657-42, and R657-50.

(c) Subsection R651-614-4(1)(b) shall be applied retroactively only to the incorporation of Utah Administrative Code Sections R657-5-24, R657-5-25, R657-5-27, R657-5-34, and R657-5-37.

(2) Coral Pink Sand Dunes State Park - small game

(3) Deer Creek State Park - small game and waterfowl

(4) East Canyon State Park - small game

(5) Gunlock State Park - small game

(6) Huntington State Park - waterfowl

(7) Hyrum State Park - small game

(8) Jordanelle State Park - big and small game and waterfowl

(9) Minersville - waterfowl

(10) Quail Creek State Park - waterfowl

(11) Rockport State Park - waterfowl

(12) Scofield State Park - waterfowl

(13) Starvation State Park - big and small game

(14) Steinaker State Park - waterfowl, falconry between October 15 and April 14 annually.

(15) Pioneer Trail, Mormon Flat Unit - big and small game

(16) Wasatch Mountain State Park - big and small game

(17) Yuba State Park - small game

I dont know if bear lake is a state park but I think it is, and its not on this list.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

So would Willard Bay be off limits to hunting too? I've seen people setting up there on my way out to Harold Crane a few times.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Thats the law right there. I always thought that Willard was off limits, and you had to be 1/4 mile away to shoot.


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

So does that mean you cant hunt ducks near the inlet of hyrum dam????


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

lehi said:


> So does that mean you cant hunt ducks near the inlet of hyrum dam????


You can, if you look on that list it shows Hyrum state park.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

> You can, if you look on that list it shows Hyrum state park.


Some of the lists specify big game, small game, waterfowl. Hyrum dam only specifies small game, and doesnt specify waterfowl.

I have hunted ducks there before and i am now questioning wether I should or not. Ive never seen f&g cops kick anyone off of there for hunting ducks.


----------



## RAWHIDE (Nov 4, 2013)

So has anyone hunted there?!?


----------



## RAWHIDE (Nov 4, 2013)

So can you hunt on Bear Lake and has anyone here done it? Is it good hunting for geese?


----------

